# AppleScript ?[{" sous X -->vers 9.1



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2001)

Juste une question, à votre avis, c'est possible de faire un AppleScript sous X qui dise à Préférences Système de choisir le système 9.1 pour le reboot et qui éteigne la machine et reboote ?

Merci. Sorry, je débute en Apple Script.

*SHAB*


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Avril 2001)

En l'état actuel des choses, les préférences systèmes ne sont pas scriptables.
Peu de chances donc de ce côté là...

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------

